
Wireframe.cc - minimal wireframing tool - superchink
http://wireframe.cc/
======
thedanfilter
Very nice. Would be great if you could specify a common default grid, e.g.
bootstrap or 960.gs. While aligning objects with objects is useful, often its
the initial grid that is the most important thing to align to. Maybe allow the
user to specify column width and column gap and automatically add some
guides...

Definitely bookmarking.

------
talktous
can someone make an open source version of this

